# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Painkillers alter sleep

## IICaNcEII

i know painkillers alter sleep, but will i be capable of lucid dreaming? i have never tried it but i am VERY interested in it. i am on painkillers due to a football injury (torn ACL, MCL, and crushed miniscuss) so im going to be on them after awhile.. do you maybe even think theres a chance this could enhance my lucid dreaming, thats if i can?

----------


## Kid M

A LOT of drugs and herbs (both legal and illegal) can increase both your dream recall and the vividness of your dreams. What sort of painkillers are you on? If you're referring to over-the-counter painkillers like paracetamol, then it's not going to make one bit of a difference (this is from personal experience, but drugs affect everyone differently, as I'm sure you all know).

Valerian root (and Valerian extracts), that you can buy in any supermarket or pharmacy without prescription is probably the most effective and easiest to get your hands on.
St. John's Wort (a herbal anti-depressant) works pretty well too.

These legal psychoactives are supposed to drastically increase the vividness of your dreams as well: Kava Kava, Salvia Divinorum, Datura, Ibogaine, Nutmeg. 
I can't testify on that personally because I haven't had the chance to try them since I discovered lucid dreaming, but I'm sure that it's true judging solely on their effects on my conscious state.

And of-course, last but not least, marijuana.   ::D:

----------


## nerve

Nutmeg??

ROFL   ::lol::  


that reminds me of an episode of King of the Hill, dunno if anyones seen it....LOL


nutmeg, huh?

----------


## IICaNcEII

well its vicodin  :smiley:  but im getting surgery on the 1st of october and most likely im going to get much greater painkillers like perkasets.. i just started alst night (techniques on lucid dreaming) i cant wait till i get my first one!!

----------


## zwishenzug

It will take you a while probably to have your first LD.  Shorter if you expect it to be soon.  The other night I took a vicadin for fun and had a pretty vivid dream, long too.  That was just one night of experience, though.  I took an oxycodin today and I expect a good night of dreams.  I will tell you about it tomorrow.

----------


## IICaNcEII

ah oxycontin, you will definantly have some crazy dreams ha

----------


## zwishenzug

Well, it's been about a week since my last lucid dream.  I had some oxycodin, not oxycotin.  It's a mild painkiller.  You can still drive and operate machinery with it, unless you mix it with alcohol.  Since I average about one lucid dream per week I was expecting to have one today or tommorow.  Instead I had one last night and it was very vivid.

What tipped me off was that I was in a public place talking to these girls, naked (me, not them).  I told them I wasn't dreaming, I had just forgotten my clothes.  It hit me how ridiculous that was and the girl asked me for a lighter.  So I stopped covering myself and flew over to my stuff and found one for her.  I flew around skillfully since I had super-good control over my flight that time.  I levitated her telekinetically.  When it faded I tried to rub my hands but it was too late and I ended up doing it in real life instead of the dream.  I'm not too sure it was real life, might have been a false awakening.  But when I thought I was awake I woke up the rest of the way and wrote it down.

When I went back to sleep, I had a long, involved, vivid non-lucid dream that was quite fun.  So I guess this is good experience number two with sleeping on moderate amounts of painkillers.

I don't know why they would help, though.  They work like alcohol, which surpresses dreaming.

----------


## IICaNcEII

hmm alright.. ah i need to have a lucid dream :-/

----------


## greentiles

does any one no if mercindol (relaxant/ sleeping aid, pain killer) helps you lucid dream more or dream better by any chance?

----------


## voidofform

whenever i take opiate painkillers e.g.  oxycodone (aka percocet),  i have horrible vivid nightmares, often ending with me dying.   so much so that it good incentive for me to stay away from them.   they don't help my lucidity any.

----------


## dreamtamer007

I don't know why they would help, though.  They work like alcohol, which surpresses dreaming.[/quote]

From what I've read its not the drug or alcohol that causes a LD but its wearing off that sometimes can alert you.

----------


## yayotters

Had a 10 mg ambien(was split in half so only 5mg or so(not a perfect cut))had a lucid dream i think(i realized i was dreaming)which doesnt happen often(this is the second time in.....who knows how many years)ambien-sleeping pill, so it may or may not have helped with becoming lucid. the dream wasn't very long and i don't recall as much as a normal dream.

----------


## WiLdMaN_78

> I don't know why they would help, though.  They work like alcohol, which surpresses dreaming.



From what I've read its not the drug or alcohol that causes a LD but its wearing off that sometimes can alert you.[/QUOTE]

    I was wondering if you might tell me where you read about painkillers (specifically Oxycodone) and LD?

----------


## beachgirl

vicodin (i take when i get a migraine) can help with LD. however... in larger doses, all the time, it's possible the effect would diminish, i don't know. i think you also need to respect the REM cycles. 

as to why, not sure. i asked a doctor friend and even he wasn't sure. 
however i have had a friend who died of cancer and was on morphine, heavy! boy did he hallucinate
so maybe it's related to that phenomenon.
enjoy what you can and good luck with your surgery, and LDs!

beachgirl

----------


## Pieman

we cant have crackers without cheese Gromit

----------


## shukei

I just added *G Monster* Sleeping aid to my supplements Program; it has helped me sleep and has been helping me recover my muscles from the brutal training that I put on my self.  It gives me a little buzz before bed and that is good for me because I do not drink, since alcohol weakens athletic performance.

6 Perfect meals a day

Work 6 hours a day; 7 days a week
Sleep 8 hours a day; 7 days a week
Train 6 hours a day; 5 days a week
1 heaping tablespoon of G Monster 30 minutes before bed.

Wake up: 2 tablespoons of Metamucil (this is to remove the bi-products and soreness from my body brutal training
Immediately drop a deuce, and then have first meal.

Late Morning
1.5 hours: Boxing; Muay Thai; Jui-Jitsu
30 minutes circuit weights 
3 times a week; mixing it up every time
1 hour: stretch

Post meal replacement while sitting in an ice bath

Late After Noon
1 hour: Boxing; Muay Thai; Jui-Jitsu; Wrestling
90 Minutes: Bikram Yoga or Power Yoga or Gimnastics
30 minutes: stretch

Post meal replacements while sitting in an ice bath

30 Minutes before bed I take *G Monster* to help me sleep; when training like this, my body is tired but my mind does not want to shut off; I was sitting in bed thinking and thinking.  G Monster has the ability to help me relax and get the REM sleep plus the GH response to rest and recover for my next brutal day ahead of me.

I bought the G Monster from Narcomundo.com

----------


## beachgirl

@shukei: hi there, and welcome to DV. this may be off topic, but, what are you training for so vigorously?
whatever it is, i'm guessing you're in great physical condition.
thanks for the post.

----------


## lazydreamer

I have noticed when i go to bed on oxy I get more vivid dreams but they aren't lucid so I try and only do them in the mourning so that it wares off when i go to bed, plus doing them a lot is something i want to avoid.

----------

